# What's the pros and cons of having a show dog?



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

In your opinion or expertise, what are the pros and cons of having show dogs?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Clarify a little bit by what you mean? Are you talking about buying a dog that was a show dog and is now a champion? Or are you talking about buying a dog for a pet that has the potential to be a show dog (meets the Maltese standard)?
Breeding a dog with showing it in the future is not just something that is easily done. You need to know what is in your dog and your girl. What it behind them in the pedigree? These are the faults I have in the dog and this is the faults I have in the girl. Will you do a total out cross or will you bring it in a little and do a line breeding? We don't think about Genetics when we get married. We marry out of love and get the genetic problems in the process. 
Every dog has faults. They also have very good things about them too. You are looking at temperament, structure, coat color and texture, pigment, and length of nose and type of head. As a breeder you try to breed to the standard. The standard is kinda vague so basically it is what you like in a Maltese. There are styles and types of the time. Staying within the weight standard is a big thing. No one wants a 10 lb Maltese. 
Then with a show dog, if you are going to show, you have coat care. The dog cannot be allowed the run of the house without supervision. You may have to wrap the coat to get it to the floor. You have to be careful of what tools you are using on the coat. You can cause coat breakage just using the wrong brush on that type of coat. You have to learn what shampoo and conditioner works for that coat. Again, you can use the wrong type of product and cause coat damage. 
Having a show dog that has attained its championship is a coup. He or she is a true Maltese and with in the standard. Dog shows were originated similar to horse, cattle and sheep shows. The person is taking his best breeding stock and showing it against other people's breeding stock to see who has the best stock. Then other people see that you have good breeding stock and other's will want to breed to your stuff to better their stuff. It was supposed to be a way for breeders to prove and showoff what they have produced. Its a shame when people show a dog/bitch to their championship and then neuter them and pet them out. You haven't proved that this dog/bitch will pass on their good genes to the next generation, just that in the eyes of certain judges, he/she met the standard. 
Just to have one for a pet the difference would be to be certain that you are getting a dog with good breeding that will look like the standard. 
JMO Tina


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Tina you are so knowledgeable. Thank you for that reply.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Excellent explanation once again, Tina. Thanks!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some of the cons of having show dogs are holding onto a puppy until it's 5 or 6 months old only to find it has fallen apart in that the movement has gone off or the coat or the bite.
You've gotten attached to that pup but you know you have to let it go. 
Also losing a newborn pup or premature pup is another heartache and not the best thing
about having show dogs. It's painful since you are the one bringing them into the world and 
having to watch them leave it so quickly.
Another con is showing your dog and having it lose to a more inferior dog due to politics or bad judging. Of course, you can also lose due to your dog just not showing well that day
and that happens to all exhibitors. There are times when you will win and deserve it and
times when you will not. Holding your head up, being a good sport, congratulating the
winner and leaving the ring nicely is quite a feat!

One last con: Getting to the showring to find the major has been broken and it's all your dog needs.
You've wasted entry fees, a trip, time and nerves only to turn around and go home. lol
You can also get to a show to find there are no points and a special that you know you will not beat
with your dog, so you suffer the humiliation of showing and being beaten for the chance to go to
group. LOL Ah, the life of a showdog and exhibitor!


----------



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks!!!! I bought my dogs as pets, and that's what they are, but everyone that sees Levy says I should prepare him for show. Here in Puerto Rico, Maltese are very rare. I think one of the reasons is the heat and another the maintenance they need. The ones I've seen are 10 - 16 lbs. Levy is 5 lbs.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

[One last con: Getting to the showring to find the major has been broken and it's all your dog needs.
You've wasted entry fees, a trip, time and nerves only to turn around and go home. lol
You can also get to a show to find there are no points and a special that you know you will not beat
with your dog, so you suffer the humiliation of showing and being beaten for the chance to go to
group. LOL Ah, the life of a showdog and exhibitor!
[/QUOTE]

*Brit,

Everything you said is so true! Goodness knows why I want to do it. I must be crazy!!!!!!!

Cathy* :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

" No one wants a 10 lb Maltese. "

Oh, you're gonna get it now, girl! :bysmilie: All the 10 lb-Maltese owners here are going to flaaame you. :smheat: 

I read this to mean that no show judge will champion a 10 lb maltese because that is out of standard but some may read something different into it. 

Then again, this IS Spoiled Maltese and our members are far too civilized and classy to make a fuss about a casual statement like that. Right? :biggrin:


----------

